# Your 2022 Best Bass Lure



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

Well it's that time of year to ask......... What was your best bass catching lure of 2022?

For me my top 3 were:
1-Rebel Pop Rs- 1/4oz and 1/8 oz
Over all a good year for topwater.
2- Bass Pro Colorado Fire tiger 1/4 oz spinnerbait
3- Savage 3D and 4D Craws.- SM liked them


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

1....Jig
2.....Carolina Rig
3.....Swim Bait
4.....Rattle Bait
5.....Buzz Bait
6.....Vibrating Jig
Hell.... I like'em all
Ice out...March 10...Jerk Bait and Jig.... 84 more days


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

1: jerkbait
2: ned rig
3: crankbait
4: top water prop bait


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

squarebill crankbait


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

WoodenShips said:


> Well it's that time of year to ask......... What was your best bass catching lure of 2022?
> 
> For me my top 3 were:
> 1-Rebel Pop Rs- 1/4oz and 1/8 oz
> ...



ZOOM Super fluke was very good to me this year.


----------



## CalebBone (Aug 29, 2015)

Two classics that seem to always produce the small water smallmouth. This Rapala and Torpedo were so good to me this year.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

# 5 flickershad diggin the mud trolling for saugeye. Can’t keep those ditch pickles off! 😂


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Finally got with the rest of the world and fished a Ned Rig on a float in the Huron River up by Ann Arbor. It caught all the big smallies on that trip, plus a good sized LM that I didn't even know were in there, and a couple pike . I'm thinking the largemouth came over one of the dams on that river.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

1-flat side crankbait
2-square bill crankbait
3-flicker shad


----------



## Darbydug (5 mo ago)

1- Rebel Wee Crawl
2- AC Shiner
3- Any spinner-bait


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Punch rig and swimbait produced all of my big bass last season. Wacky rig produced the most


----------



## Kskate86 (2 mo ago)

Best lure every year is a creature bait Texas rigged. Always seems to get em.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

WoodenShips said:


> Well it's that time of year to ask......... What was your best bass catching lure of 2022?
> 
> For me my top 3 were:
> 1-Rebel Pop Rs- 1/4oz and 1/8 oz
> ...





WoodenShips said:


> Well it's that time of year to ask......... What was your best bass catching lure of 2022?
> 
> For me my top 3 were:
> 1-Rebel Pop Rs- 1/4oz and 1/8 oz
> ...


Not my best year. But I would say spinner bait, jig, and tube. I found the Ned to be very good if you are having a bad day


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

For you guys who like throw'in Chatter-Baits... You need to try this one.
Twice the thump as a normal bladed jig. Pulls thru lay-downs like a champ, no hang.
Doesn't run quite as deep as a standard bait, pushes lots of water.








If you normally like a 3/8, go with a 1/2. I really like it, Vibes like no other!


----------



## mikem (Feb 17, 2010)

That 3-pack of rooster tails they sell at WalMart is a great deal and caught a lot of fish for me when the bite was tough. 
For bass a backwards rigged brown or green tube was money this year - stuff a 1/2 a large splitshot into the head and then push a piece of dinger or senko up the open end, sometimes use a bit of glue to hold it tight. Cut it square and texas rig it backwards on an EWG style worm hook. Something about how it glides away from me into the cover seems to really get bit a lot.


----------

